# Poe biopic



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Stallone says he still wants to direct one.......with Downey, Jr. or Depp in the lead role.

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2010/08/1...ampaign=Feed:+mtvmoviesblog+(MTV+Movies+Blog)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm good with either Downey or Depp in that role They both have the ability to play a somewhat offbeat or quirky character.


----------

